# Advice on the Vampire Counts



## Tanrel (May 8, 2008)

I'm thinking of starting a new Vampire Counts army and I was wondering if anyone had some advice on where to start. I know I need the codex first, but I rarely play WFB so I don't know who's next on the list for getting a new codex.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Well, you are safe to go buy an armybook (codexes are 40k things ), VC are one of the more recent books and wont be redone any time soon. Battalion boxes are normally a good place to start, but to be honest I am not sure about the VC one. It contains, zombies, ghouls and skeletons (plus a corpse cart), which doesn't seem all that useful to me as you wouldn't normally field all 3, though I am sure a VC player or three will be here soon to help out.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

a good start would be to read the Introduction to the Armies of WFB hats stickied to the top of this forum..


----------



## kungfoomasta (May 8, 2008)

first figure out what you want to go with. skellies or ghouls then build up from there. zombies are a must in either case.


----------



## arhain (May 6, 2008)

2 Troops 1 HQ.


Becomes.


2 Core 1 Hero.


----------



## N0rdicNinja (Sep 17, 2008)

arhain said:


> 2 Troops 1 HQ.
> 
> 
> Becomes.
> ...


True True, but at least in Fantasy you're not restricted to just 2 Lords and 6 Cores


----------



## Tanrel (May 8, 2008)

lol, yeah, thats true, especially in higher point games with armies like Empire. XD


----------



## Othiem (Apr 20, 2008)

Avoid the Host of the Von Carstine's set like the plague, it's a scam to hide the cost of blood knights. 

I'd suggest starting out with the battalion box, a box of 10 direwolves, and 20 grave guard. Play around with that for awhile, using some other models as stand-ins for extra undead you summon. As you play you can get a feeling for how many skellys and zombies you'll need and purchase accordingly. After that pick up a vargulf, easily the best rare choice in sub 2k and beyond. That's pretty much the VC standard core, once you have all that it's really up to you.


----------



## Tanrel (May 8, 2008)

ok, that sounds like a good plan to me, thanks everyone.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

i got 3 battalions 

seriously the best way to start, you need zombies...lots of them and in normally have 1 unit of skelies and 2 units of ghouls. You may find you prefer a different mix, but both units have strengths so you can't really go wrong. i see the corpse cart as a bonus, fantastic model and i use it in the middle o my zombies...as more zombies


----------



## Pronoun (May 27, 2008)

Yeah, The Battalion box is great. Keep the Zombies in reserves for summoning, field the Skellies as your main troops, and have the Ghouls there as a kind of semi elite troop (though now that I think about it... skellies and ghouls cost the same amount of points, so you could really field whichever you prefer). Corpse Carts are great too, a good chance to have everything within 6" attack first? Couple that with a Helm of Commandment on a Vampire Lord and a lot of summoning and you can get a squad of 40 Zombies, all at WS7, all with ASF. That's dangerous.

Obviously you want to get other units, if you don't know much about the game I'd recommend grabbing a Mounted Vampire Lord (just because they call him a Lord you don't have to field him as just a Vampire... though you probably know this), and maybe some Grave Guard.

If you're planning on getting Black Knights or Blood Knights, do not buy the VC models unless you are related to Bill Gates. 400 points for 90 dollars? Expennsiveeee.
If you are any good at converting you can turn Chaos Knights into Blood Knights, and Tomb Kings Horsemen into Black Knights. You can do something similar for Zombies, though there aren't a whole lot of better deals from GW than them. The only better ones are Skaven and Lizardmen Skinks, and neither of those look very good for zombies. What most people do is to make a lot of the zombies just walking legs or torsos coming up from the ground. This gives a more personalized look and you can double your zombie count (though it obviously will look bad if you do it to every single one. Since you can make a zombie out of pretty much any humanoid model, scouring Ebay for assembled and painted models is another good place to look.


----------



## Tanrel (May 8, 2008)

wow, thanks! It seems that the VC are really easy to customize and stuff. I think I'm really going to enjoy converting an army. XD


----------

